# Is he getting enough to eat??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

How can I be sure my syno cat is getting enough food?? I try to drop in a pellet or two for him at night about an hour after the lights have been out but my cichlids are pigs! they will all dive out and pick it to death until its gone. Ive even tried feeding them a little extra hoping some would fall to the bottom and around the rocks my syno is hiding it but those little pigs get it all! Im afraid I might be over feeding as I had slight ammonia readings today when I tested. I normally do my water changes once every ten days- about 20-25% - give or take a little so it has to be the extra food causing it.. :roll:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Have any fresh garlic cloves around?

Cut it in half, take couple pellets rub it in the center of the clove and then put the pellets in the tank, he should come out after it then.

May still need time to adjust to the tank since he's new ain't he? 
Syno's i got in last night, are like flies all over the food pellets this morning, surprised they didnt eat the betta in there lol


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Have any fresh garlic cloves around?
> 
> Cut it in half, take couple pellets rub it in the center of the clove and then put the pellets in the tank, he should come out after it then.
> 
> ...


GARLIC?? really?? hehhehee, yeah, I got some - Ill have to try that out! thanks MP! and yes, hes new - I guess Ive had him about a week or so. He's also kinda beat up - which is a whole nohter story in itself. The LFS slipped me a wounded syno - Im guessing since I had my two year old with me and she was going crazy over all of the tanks he seen it as a great time to pass off a damaged fish for full price! since this was my first one, I wasnt sure if he just looked funny or what and after researching, I discovered that he has no dorsal or side fins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Needless to say, Im never going back there again..


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

garlic helps build appitites and will probubly do so with the other piggies too. lol I have the same issues too with my 180 gal tank. I have to over feed my tank and then I will only feed once a day since I overfeed at night. Then this gives them time to eat all the left overs too. I feed about 1 hand full but also have lots of large fish in my tank and it gets gobbled up fast. My synos and plecos after getting use to the tank now rush out to eat now that they are not intimidated and know this is the only meal you better get it. In the wild fish go for days with out food and get the meals hear and their or one big meal so they may beable to hide a couple of days with no food if they were wild caught and use to that type of life till they adapt to their new life in the tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, I have never seen this syno come out of his hiding place. I know he's still there and moving cause I can see him with a flashlight.. lol


----------

